# snake



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hey do any of you guys know anyone in p-fury that is selling a ball bython because i would like to buy a Genetic Striped Ball Python or a Lemon Pastel Ball Python because i have been looking at these great snakes and i would like to buy one so if anyone knows where i can get one or anyone i can buy from that would be great


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't know what state but these guys ship and can get just about anything...Reptiles


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Whats up Dan ...
Ask henry or mike at Tongs they said they can get almost every kind of BP.
~Brad


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Kingsnake's ball python classifieds Knock yourself out.

-PK


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

anyone else know where i can get some


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

try http://www.newenglandreptile.com/
i think thats the web site. they specialize in special breeds of all types reptiles. they have a female ball python breed that they created selling for $45K!!! best part is they are located about 5 minutes up the road from me!

edit if thats not the webpage, do a search for nerd, new england reptile distributors.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

anyone else


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Post in members classified


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

And Brad Tongs







Rip OFF


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Ralph davis reptiles is good too. http://www.ralphdavisreptiles.com/


----------

